# Leather Wrap Bracelets



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2011)

I LOVE making these. Since I learned how, I've gone totally nuts and have one in practically every color...

Sorry, I'm not the best photographer! Also sorry for the large photos.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh wow, so pretty!  Very nice.  Simple but eye catching


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 10, 2011)

WANT!!!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful! You must have a lot of patience.


----------



## hushnel (Nov 11, 2011)

Very slick, nice job.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 12, 2011)

Those are very nice!  The elephant is sooo cute and the copper clasp is awesome.  I have to find my camera so I can post pics of my stuff.  I love looking at everyone elses stuff!


----------



## Relle (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the multi colour one - is there a tut on this somewhere.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 12, 2011)

On the contrary, those photos are really good. Beautiful bracelets. Love ya work.  :wink:


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys! I'm flattered.



			
				Relle9 said:
			
		

> Love the multi colour one - is there a tut on this somewhere.



I bet there is somewhere... I had been making beaded jewelry stuff for a while before and kind of eyeballed it (I'm still not sure what everyone else is doing with the ends of their thread but what I'm doing has worked fine...) I bet if you look on youtube there is probably one out there.

You just basically pass the thread through one side of the bead underneath, and then through the other side over. It's not difficult to do at all but it took me a little while to get a feel for it. They do take a while to make but it's worth it.


Thanks Bubbles for the compliment! I have been practicing but it's hit or miss usually hah.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Nov 12, 2011)

tasha I LOVE them, and that's saying something because I do not wear anything on my wrists, not even a watch. I would likely wear something like that on my upper arm because my wrists are so tiny. WELL DONE


----------



## khermsen (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the colors and design.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2011)

WOW!  Love those!  And your photography is great! 

Love the peridot colored one and the turquoise one.  I'd probably wear them both at the same time just because I love them so much.


----------



## Rosiegirl (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow wow wow!! They look amazing. The clasps on them are very tricky.
Your photos are wonderful. I love how you've captured the light going thru the beads the that.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Stacey said:
			
		

> WOW!  Love those!  And your photography is great!
> 
> Love the peridot colored one and the turquoise one.  I'd probably wear them both at the same time just because I love them so much.



I love to stack them too!


----------



## HempJewelryWorld (Nov 16, 2011)

very cool pieces, i love the beads in the second one and the elephant one!


----------

